

Ask HN: How does Google select text for header/subheader of search results? - awalters13

I can't think of a better way to word this. When you search google and results appear, where does google get the text for the header and subheader? Is it just the first text from the page?
======
stephen_dryden
It used to be the case that the header and sub-header's were created from <h1>
and <h2> tags on your website. That is why it is advised to only have one <h1>
per page. I'm unsure whether or not that is still the case. Google are
constantly changing how they display and rank results.

I would advise doing some research into search engine optimisation(SEO).

------
mooism2
The link text is usually from the page's <title> element. The text in black
following is sometimes taken from the page's <meta name=description>, and
sometimes from text on the page Google feels is relevant.

I think that is what you mean by "header" and "subheader"; if not, please
clarify.

